
Introducing Memory Leak - lennypruss
https://medium.com/memory-leak/introducing-memory-leak-3efc8757228d
======
mickeygraham
This is great. I'm a big fan of Lenny's work covering developer trends & the
container ecosystem, in particular
([http://lennypruss.co/](http://lennypruss.co/)).

Excited to see where this goes. Here are a couple of his older posts in the
meantime:

The Case for Microservices in the Enterprise
([http://lennypruss.co/post/115764339348/the-case-for-
microser...](http://lennypruss.co/post/115764339348/the-case-for-
microservices-in-the-enterprise))

Warehouse Computing and the Evolution of the Datacenter: A Layman’s Guide
([http://lennypruss.co/post/110633066423/warehouse-
computing-a...](http://lennypruss.co/post/110633066423/warehouse-computing-
and-the-evolution-of-the))

~~~
tjpd
Likewise, Lenny & Scott Raney @ Redpoint have been making a ton of investments
in this space. Looking forward to seeing more.

------
neom
Reminds me of [http://thenewstack.io](http://thenewstack.io)

~~~
scottraney
We are big fans of [http://thenewstack.io](http://thenewstack.io) and heartily
recommend it. While we will talk about technical and market trends and amplify
some of the things the new stack is covering, memleak.io will at its core
focus on advice and learnings from entrepreneurs on the tactics of building
developer-facing businesses. Hope you enjoy it.

